# lillian's FO's



## winestonefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

for those who were buying from her what are you doing now for those scents?? I really like Nautica but am about out and don't know where else to find it, and some of her other scents. 

thanks, 
jodi


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

don't have a clue


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

She handed everything over to Denise at http://www.fullmoonherbs.com/store/index.php. You can order from her or subscribe and get on her pre-buy list.

Blessings,


----------



## winestonefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

she doesn't carry lillian's scents and isn't offering any prebuy''s now for 3mo.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

She is running a pre-buy now on 3x Peppermint and Irish Spring.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

If you ask her, she will ask the list for interest in a prebuy for a certain scent, too. SHe just asked about Nautica, but it is way too expensive I guess. Luckily I have almost a year's worth of honey & bulgarian lavender right now.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I did get OMH and Honey propolis from Denise. Anything I ordered from Lillian I have preordered through Denise. Very nice, easy to work with, consistent. If you have a question email her directly from her site.


----------

